
IEEE Lifts Huawei Restrictions on Editorial and Peer Review Activities - sohkamyung
https://www.ieee.org/about/news/2019/statement-update-ieee-lifts-restrictions-on-editorial-and-peer-review-activities.html
======
majia
Even though the restrictions are lifted, the damage is already done. Now
everyone knows that IEEE has to comply with US gov's demands, which can be
made without any court ruling or due process.

~~~
anfilt
err that applys to any company/organization in any country. You just can’t
break a countries laws and hope to get away with it.

If anything IEEE was too quick to move, but I am not their legal team.

~~~
chvid
My guess is that most of restrictions on Huawei will be rolled back within a
relative short period. However the damage this has done to America's
reputation will stand for a long time and will impact some major strategic
decisions not only in China but also in Europe.

~~~
ASalazarMX
The extension given to Huawei is due in August 19. My bet is that Huawei will
be given another 3 month extension, which will line up with November
presidential elections. After the election they will reach an agreement.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Disregard my last speculation, elections are in 2020, not 2019.

------
kken
>Our initial, more restrictive approach was motivated solely by our desire to
protect our volunteers and our members from legal risk

In other words: They overreacted, possibly biased by those in charge.

~~~
neilv
I was guessing that IEEE lawyers and/or gov't officials temporarily advised
IEEE to do what they did, and, later, gov't officials notified IEEE it was OK.

That this affected the IEEE in this way is a matter of concern, for an
international academic/professional organization. I'd say most of us want to
do good work, in good faith, for all of humanity, and are happy to collaborate
around the world.

Even when there are tensions and conflicts among nations, politicians, and
businesses, the rest of us can keep doing our collaborative work. Also, our
mutual engagement around the world promotes diplomacy and our better selves.

~~~
blu42
Unfortunately trade wars are as real as any other kind of war, where 'no holds
barred' is the norm.

I'm still amazed how many people fell for the 'concerns of espionage' pretext.
I guess most wars in history have started will equally dumb pretexts.

------
Barrin92
Good. That this at all happened should make them think about relocating to a
country like Switzerland. They're supposed to be an international
organisation.

~~~
intsunny
Switzerland is neutral in arms only:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_neutrality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_neutrality)

Switzerland has numerous policy/economic/security/etc agreements with the EU.

~~~
Barrin92
I don't think that's a major issue as the EU isn't very coercive when it comes
to these types of institutions. Has Switzerland ever coerced an institution
into behaving the way the IEEE just did?

------
jdright
The damage is done. I think the lost of trust will have considerable impact.

